# How to make Ada sand? Crazy...



## ghostsword (14 May 2012)

Has any of you tried this before?

200 grams of Ada amazonia, a moulinex, one push and instant sand?

Just tried it and great result..  


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## HarryRobinson (14 May 2012)

Sounds like a lot of merky water to me! Got any pictures of the product?


----------



## Antipofish (14 May 2012)

HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Sounds like a lot of merky water to me! Got any pictures of the product?



Like most substrates Harry, you would probably need to give it a rinse


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 May 2012)

Sounds good, but does your wife know what you're doing with her toys?!


----------



## ghostsword (14 May 2012)

Got pics, let me see how to put them from the iphone. I just dumped it today into the tank, at 1700. Some got on top of the plants, but the ottos will soon sort it.. 




It is on top of Ebi Gold substrate (same size as amazonia).


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## ghostsword (14 May 2012)

I did not even rinse it, so now I have floating some pieces of wood or grass.  will scoop them, that was the only issue.

If this works out I will not need to buy power sand, making this technique perfect for HC. 

The moulinex was given to me by my mother, it is at least 15 years old..  was previously used to mash up moss, which is now growing on a micro tank. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## ghostsword (14 May 2012)

HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Sounds like a lot of merky water to me! Got any pictures of the product?



Does this look murky?  

Two hours after dropping it, water was not lowered at all, just stopped the filters and koralia while dropping the powder.






___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## HarryRobinson (14 May 2012)

I stand corrected then haha Your tank looks amazing matey!


----------



## ghostsword (14 May 2012)

Thanks.. If this works out it is a cheap way to get powder sand.  


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 May 2012)

What about blitzing some of Tesco's finest (cat litter) with the Moully next?


----------



## ghostsword (14 May 2012)

No ferts on it.. No reason (for me) to use it..  

But why not?  imagination is what is needed. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Kristoph91 (14 May 2012)

What's a Moulinex ????


----------



## thingymajig (14 May 2012)

a moulinex is a 1980 version of a food processor.


----------



## Kristoph91 (14 May 2012)

Oh. Thanks !


----------



## Antipofish (14 May 2012)

Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> What about blitzing some of Tesco's finest (cat litter) with the Moully next?



Grrr    Bloody cat litter rears its ugly head again, LOL.  No No No No No !  

Although I may try it with some of my colombo florabase..... 

Luis, your idea was very innovative.  Maybe you should buy it and blitz it then repackage it, double the price and sell it on   What gave you the idea and why did you want to do it in the first place ? Just to try, or did you want a nutritious sand.  Or something nicer for corys  ?


----------



## ghostsword (14 May 2012)

thingymajig said:
			
		

> a moulinex is a 1980 version of a food processor.



Yep, and this one is from that time..  old but faithful. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## ghostsword (15 May 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Although I may try it with some of my colombo florabase.....
> 
> Luis, your idea was very innovative.  Maybe you should buy it and blitz it then repackage it, double the price and sell it on   What gave you the idea and why did you want to do it in the first place ? Just to try, or did you want a nutritious sand.  Or something nicer for corys  ?



Funny story really. Wife made some steaks for dinner the night before and when I tried them for lunch today they were as hard as leather. Not to worry, got the moulinex, some pepper, and garlic and minced the lot. Then fried it with egg.

Eating it the meat was like powder. After lunch I had a conference call with some guys in malta and ireland, and was looking at the tank. Looked at the substrate and thought maybe I should have bought more ebi sand.  

Looked down and saw the plate of food, moulinex still in the kitchen and a bad of amazonia being prepped for a micro tank on the floor, to setup with the kids later at night.

Shiitttee.. No way!! Will it work? LOL.. 

After the call I rushed to the kitchen, washed the moulinex, with a cereal bowl dropped some substrate on the moulinex and pushed down, instant powder.

Now how to put it on the tank... Stopped the filters and koralia. Lowered carefully the bowl with the powder, and just sprinkled over the plants, and then pushed down with the hands. After 10 minutes turn on the filters and koralia and was amazed at how it just came up all together. 

Came to the forum and decided to share. It should work with any substrate. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (15 May 2012)

Well, it was inspired thinking Luis, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ian_m (15 May 2012)

http://www.willitblend.com/
For other ideas of things to blend.


----------



## HarryRobinson (15 May 2012)

ian_m said:
			
		

> http://www.willitblend.com/
> For other ideas of things to blend.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 May 2012)

Isnt it sold by the litre? If you think about it, powder substrate is therefore priced accordingly. Given the grain size you should be getting less japanese air and more amazonia powder. Wouldnt you think?


----------



## ghostsword (21 May 2012)

Not sure how it is priced..  just easy to make it on the blender. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2012)

I think this is a genius idea Luis! 

I'll be trying it. I'll try and find an old blender at a car boot sale, just for this purpose.


----------



## jbirley (22 May 2012)

Does anybody think this would work with a molar clay substrate? I might just give it a go.


----------



## ghostsword (22 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I think this is a genius idea Luis!
> 
> I'll be trying it. I'll try and find an old blender at a car boot sale, just for this purpose.



 It has been on the tank with shrimp and plants, no adverse effects. Also you can make different grades with it. So leave it for longer and you get really powdery sand, for less and you get a coarser. 

Just done another batch for some emersed pots I have with hairgrass and UG.. Very simple to use.  

It should work with other clay, have not tried with Akadama, but should work.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2012)

Which fitting do you use Luis?...in the blender?


----------



## ghostsword (22 May 2012)

The Moulinex looks like this:





Inside it has a blade like this:





The unit is from the 1980's...


----------



## jbirley (22 May 2012)

that's more of a chopping blade from a food processor than a blender. I don't think an actual blender would work that well I think it would just blend the stuff immediately around the blade and not touch everything else. I wonder if I will get in trouble with the other half if I use our food processor


----------

